# Police Car Website



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey, anyone know what happened to the "Police Car Website" ? There hasn't been any updates or additions since mid January. Its a pretty cool website ( besides Gil's, of course !)


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

What do you mean what happened to it? It's still there. The site was put up to replace a Yahoo Group that I took over last year sometime. I created the domain and moved the group from Yahoo back when Yahoo had some issues with their privacy policy and were pissing a few people off.

It was and still is geared for those interested in model building. It's not a very active site but it is still there.

In an attempt to get a few more photos added to the gallery there is a contest running till the end of Febuary, who ever uploads the most "quality" police car images gets $50.00 via PayPal.

http://www.policemodels.us/


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

I meant the one that used to be at http://anzwers.org/free/policecars. I just did a Yahoo search, and found out they moved to another server, http://policecarsite.lidonet.net .


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Here it is.
http://anzwers.org/free/policecars/index.html


----------

